# Super Simple Flickering Mini Skulls



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I needed to add a little extra something to the food table for my upcoming Halloween party, I decided that this year the table would be set up as a Día de los Muertos altar. and the little skulls I had sitting in a box were just calling to me. Here is how I modified them to add atmosphere as well as pull guests in to the food.

I used these small hollow plastic skulls that I picked up last year on Nov 1st from Party City, I modified them to fit some flickering tea lights.









First step was to cut a hole in the bottom with an Exacto knife, I later switched to using a hole saw and did the finish fitting with a Dremel and a barrel sander bit, this made the job so much faster!









then I just stuffed the tea light 3/4 of the way in through the hole I just made, I kept the holes small enough to snugly retain the light without it falling out, it also made for a stable base for them to sit on.









Here is a quick vid of a few of them lit up so you can see how they look.
candle skulls video by az-scoob - Photobucket

Overall from start to finish I made 15 of these in about 10 minutes once I started using the hole saw bit and the Dremel. I am pleased with both the simplicity, and the effect they give, I cant wait for the party!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Very quick and simple idea with lots of potential... Great job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those guys look wonderful. The flickering lights really set a mood, and you can't beat "quick and simple" when it comes to last minute ideas


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! Today I need to make 15 more, wifey loves the glowing light from them, so they will be placed randomly on shelves in the bar and in the bathrooms. I found those tea lights at Costco, 20 pack with extra batteries for $7.99, I bought 4 packs figuring I could find a use for them.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

they look great a like them a lot


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

They look great! I understand why your wife wants them all over the house.


----------



## punkin (Oct 28, 2010)

What a great (and inexpensive) way to add ambience! Love it!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

20 for $7.99!!!

They are $2-3 each over here - and we are nearly at parity with the US $!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Great idea. I like simple, and they look great too.


----------

